# Food inspections app?



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Was wondering if anybody knows of an app that lists the results of restaurant's last inspections.

Like you could search by location or name and be presented with results?

Yeah I know this is weird but thought it might be helpful.

Someone was telling me the results of a particular restaurant in my town and I thought "I need an app for that"

I looked through the market and couldn't find anything.


----------

